

vi(m) cheatsheet - kirubakaran
http://www.linuxscrew.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif

======
euccastro
Dvorak version:

<http://boredzo.org/vi_tutorial/vi_tutorial-Dvorak-Color.pdf>

